# Beyond words



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

OMG I saw this on FB today & wanted to cry,how could anyone do this:evil:

SUMMERVILLE | Horses rescued; SC man charged with animal abuse | The Herald - Rock Hill, SC


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

wow....absolutely terrible. If somebody truly can't provide for an animal, they need to give them up. End of story....even if the animal is put down, that is much more humane than letting it die slowly like this. Thank goodness the animals were rescued, and hopefully they recover!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

That is just horrible and the fact that he still has two of the horses is beyond frustrating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> That is just horrible and the fact that he still has two of the horses is beyond frustrating.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Words come to minds but I'd be banished from Horse Forum.
It's so sad it takes so long to help the and this ##(( to justice.
How can someone be so ignorant!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Absolutely horrifying..


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

After all the abuse threads throwing the word around casually-THIS is abuse. No question.


----------

